

The trouble with software engineer CVs - gurdotan
http://rubyglazed.com/post/22606840883/the-trouble-with-software-engineer-cvs

======
leeny
great post. you're right on the money with how important it is to clearly
explain what you actually worked on.

i'm working on some statistical modeling of resumes that have come in to my
company in the past year. surprisingly, thus far, providing git hub accounts,
objective/mission statements, and links to personal site/past projects have
only been minorly important.

by far the most significant indicator of success has been the keyword
saturation of the resumes. by keyword saturation, i mean the number of
languages/operating systems/tools/etc listed divided by the total word count.
the lower this number, the better.

this may change as n grows, of course.

~~~
leeny
i should also mention, another surprising feature that came out as significant
was the flesch reading ease of the resume
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flesch%E2%80%93Kincaid_readabil...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flesch%E2%80%93Kincaid_readability_test#Flesch_Reading_Ease))

